# Interview help for NARS makeup artist position



## Beautiblingz (Jun 30, 2014)

hi All, i am a newbie here i found this site while searching for NARS makeup artists interview.I need help i got a call from a Nars company for an interview and a demo this is my first time with any cosmetic company . i have no idea how shoudl i begin ..

  what do they ask?
  what kind of look they ask to create?
  what is a key to be successful in the interview and get hired?
  how much do they offer? how much i should ask for?


  please share some do's and dont's .. i dont want to miss this chance please share you experiences 

  between i am from middle east (uae-dubai) and i have only one day to prepare myself


----------

